# KUALA LUMPUR | River of Life Developments



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *"Majlis Pecah Tanah Projek Greater KL/Klang Valley"River of Life"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/5890970655/












*River of Life*

The River of Life aims to rehabilitate and transform the rivers of Kuala Lumpur into an iconic waterway on par with cities like London, Paris, Melbourne and Amsterdam by 2020. There are three major components to this 4 billion MYR (US$1.3 billion) project: river cleaning, which would involve a 110-kilometre stretch along the Klang river basin; river master planning and beautification along a 10.7-kilometre stretch by the Klang and Gombak river corridor; and land development.

The master plan aims to form a dialectic relationship between land, built form and the river—a coordinated approach to re-establish lost connections of the urban fabric with the river, as well as from one district to another. The plan also sets the foundation for the 11 districts of River of Life through consolidation of urban design, landscape architecture, transportation planning, environmental planning and economic solutions. The goal is to enhance the vitality of the city, encourage new access to the waterfront, and establish a regional asset that will attract and retain people to live, work, and play.

*Project Name*
River of Life
*Location*
Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley, Malaysia
*Status*
Ongoing
*Expected Completion*
2020
*Site Area*
Approximately 2 hectares of the river corridor reserved along a 10.7-kilometre stretch
*Client/Owner*
Dewan Bandaraya Kuala Lumpur (DBKL)
*Master Planner/Landscape Architecture Firm*
AECOM
*Images/Photos*
AECOM


----------



## horlick97

Very impressive. 
To realise such vision, there is a need for not just innovative designs. More importantly, there need to be discipline, which may be (amongst other measures) facilitated by appropriate legislations and enforcements. Such legislations and/or planning/building regulations may include stipulations for: 
- plot ratio, 
- height control. 
- massing control. 
- building set back. 
- green plot ratio. 
- ring fenced provisions for parks and open area. 
- provisions for public transportation. 
- etc.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.a-rr.net/news/docs/Message_from_GEC.pdf


----------



## nazrey

> http://www.riveroflife.com.my/


Precinct 7: Heritage Quarter
CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*KL's RM400m River of Life projects to be ready October 2013*
Published: Tuesday July 31, 2012 MYT 4:00:00 PM
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...47&sec=business#134375549698440&if_height=202

KUALA LUMPUR: The 14 packages of the River Of Life (ROL) project worth RM400mil are expected to be completed by October next year.

Natural Resources and Environment Minister Datuk Seri Douglas Uggah Embas said the project is progressing well and currently on schedule.

"We are confident that all 14 packages will be completed by October next year," he told reporters during a site visit at the Sungai Kelang on Tuesday.

He said the ROL project entails the rehabilitation of the Sungai Kelang and Sungai Gombak, and beautification works on an initial 10.7km stretch.

"Despite many issues arising from the relocation of the riverbank's squatters, we managed to resolve all through discussions and dialogue, to enable the project to be carried out smoothly," he added.

He said the ROL project involved the setting up of 14 water treatment plant, 361 gross pollutant traps, eight trash rakes and river bank stabilisation.

Uggah said the project will turn Sungai Kelang into a river with Class 2b water quality. "Class 1 is the best rating for river water quality but currently, Sungai Kelang is in Class 3," he added.

The River of Life Project is an Entry Point Project identified in the Greater Kuala Lumpur National Key Economic Area under the government's Economic Transformation Programme.

It aims to transform the rivers running through the heart of Kuala Lumpur by undertaking river rehabilitation, beautification of riverbanks and river corridor development. - Bernama


----------



## archilover

lot of work to do


20120930_134702 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*River of Life project phase two next year, says Nong Chik*
Posted on October 29, 2012, Monday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2012/10/29/river-of-life-project-phase-two-next-year-says-nong-chik/

KUALA LUMPUR: The River of Life project will enter its second phase next year with beautification works costing RM500 million, said Federal Territories and Urban Wellbeing Minister, Datuk Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abidin.

*The Irrigation and Drainage Department has been working on the river cleaning phase within the Klang Valley for the past two years, which will be on a continuous basis, he added.*

The River of Life project is an Entry Point Project identified in the Greater Kuala Lumpur National Key Economic Area under the government’s Economic Transformation Programme.

*It aims to transform the rivers running through the heart of Kuala Lumpur by rehabilitating rivers, beautifying riverbanks and developing the river corridor.*

“The RM1 billion project will be started in the vicinity of Masjid Jamek for about 11 kilometers in stages and expected to be completed in four or five years,” he told reporters after the Aidiladha sacrificial offering organised by Lembah Pantai Umno at the Ar Rahman Mosque in Bangsar, here yesterday.

Nong Chik said the government has appointed an American consultant firm renowned in the United States for such projects.

The company was also interested in investing in the Invest KL project and expected to have a presence here this year, he said. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Masjid Jamek 占美清真寺 ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr


*Masjid Jamek to close temporarily for renovation*
By BAVANI M Wednesday November 7, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2012/11/7/central/12280982&sec=central

THE iconic Masjid Jamek in the city, which has been a prominent historic landmark in Kuala Lumpur for over a century will undergo a dramatic change that will refresh its facade once it undergoes major upgrading works.

According to the mosque’s head administrator, Ustaz Mohd Faisal Tan Mutalib, the new look will see the 104 year-old mosque being transformed back to its original look from the olden days.

“We are taking a step back into history to bring the mosque to its former glory,’’ said Mohd Faisal.

According to Mohd Faisal, apart from the facade, the mosque will also upgrade its services to include a brand new public gallery that will feature old manuscripts, books and historical data on the mosque,’’ he said.

The gallery will be open to the public as according to Mohd Faisal, Masjid Jamek is famous among tourists.

“It is a special mosque due to its history; apart from being one of the oldest mosques in Kuala Lumpur, its dynamic location at the confluence of the Klang and Gombak River makes it one of the most beautiful in the city too,’’ he said.

*The mosque will be closed for upgrading works starting today and is expected to be completed by March 5, 2013.*

A spokesman from Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) confirmed that all activities at the mosque would be stopped during the upgrading period.

*“The upgrading works will be carried out in two phases — phase 1 will include the exterior and interior of the mosque while phase 2 will be on the landscaping work,’’ said Mohd Faisal.*

The project, which is estimated to cost RM6mil is part of the RM4bil Government’s River of Life (ROL) project, which is part of the Greater KL masterplan to turn Kuala Lumpur into one of the top 20 livable cities of the world.

It includes transforming 11 river corridors along a 10.7km stretch of the Klang and Gombak rivers into tourist landmarks.

*Masjid Jamek which is under Precint 7, is one of the 11 precincts under the 10.7km ROL project, which would be developed into a riverfront esplanade.*

The other precincts are Titiwangsa, Pekeliling, Putra World Trade Centre, the Sime Darby loop, Dang Wangi, Raja Laut, Masjid Jamek, KL Railway Station, Brickfields, KL Sentral and Seputeh.

The mosque’s Moorish architecture was designed by Arthur Benison Hubback.

It was officially opened in 1909, two years after construction was completed.

It was officially opened by the Sultan of Selangor in 1909, two years after construction was completed.



>


----------



## davidwsk

*Cleaner rivers in Greater KL*

Posted on February 13, 2013- Property News.

By S. PUSPADEVI
[email protected]
Photos by AZMAN GHANI


Cleaner: The downstream of Sungai Batu, which appears clear of litter since the floating boom was placed in the upstream.










IMPROVING the water quality of rivers has been the Government’s focus under the River Of Life (ROL) project, the fifth of the Entry Point Projects (EPP) for the Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley under the Economic Transformation Programme (ETP).

The EPP that aims to transform the Klang River into a vibrant and liveable waterfront with high economic value is divided into three components — river cleaning, river beautification and land development.

Studies showed that the river basins considered to be polluted or “dead” in 1997 had been reduced from 25 to 14 (in 2002) and nine (in 2003).

The installation of rubbish traps in rivers by Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) since 2008 has helped reduce pollution of the river in the city.

DBKL Civil Engineering and Drainage Department director Tan Keng Chok said under the ROL Project, RM10.6mil was spent by the Federal Government to install 124 additional rubbish traps and another RM3mil yearly to maintain and remove floating rubbish from the traps.

He said DBKL had appointed a consultant to study, survey and suggest the best areas to install rubbish traps.

“Currently, 128 rubbish traps have been installed, mostly in the tributaries upstream of Klang River. Under the ROL Project, 48 rubbish traps will be replaced and another 76 new traps are scheduled to be installed by this year.

“DBKL currently manages Klang River (16.5km), Gombak River (8.2km) and Batu River (8.1km), which fall under the main rivers category.

“Under the category of large rivers, there are eight, totalling 40.6km,” said Tan during an interview, adding that it also manages 15 small rivers measuring 49.2km and 13 flood retention ponds.


Rubbish trap: DBKL manages a gross pollutant trap in this flood retention pond located near PPR Intan Baiduri, Kepong.










Thirteen more flood retention ponds are being managed by the Drainage and Irrigation Department (DID).

Tan said the rubbish traps are in the form of log booms (floating booms), static screens, gross pollutant traps and refuse chambers, and these are manufactured locally.

“Static screens are installed in main drains to filter litter and prevent pollution of rivers.

“Under the ROL project, waste water treatment plants are also being planned for five wet markets in the city. The solid waste from wet markets will be trapped at the static screen inlet chambers and removed periodically,” he said.

Tan said 20 tonnes of litter was collected every day and this does not include water hyacinth (better known as kiambang) from flood retention ponds.

“However, this can increase up to 40 tonnes when it rains heavily and cleaning is difficult.

“It is important that the rubbish traps are cleaned frequently so that it will not disrupt the flow of the river or main drain channels,” said Tan, adding that 340 tonnes of water hyacinth was collected every year from flood retention ponds.

He said the ROL project aimed to improve the river now classified as Class III-Class IV (not suitable for body contact) water quality to Class IIb (suitable for recreation) by the year 2020.



“To-date, 46 work packages for river cleaning works are at various stages of implementation by different government agencies and ministries.

“Of these, eight have already been completed and 23 are under way.









Eyesore: A floating boom in Sungai Gombak near Kampung Padang Balang in Gombak. Litter is being raked to a section specially built to contain rubbish.



“ROL river cleaning initiatives include utilisation of retention ponds and construction of River Water Treatment Plants to remove pollutants from river water.

“The river cleaning works have exceeded its Key Performance Index (KPI) of 15% completion with 19% completion in 2011,” he said, adding that the collection of litter from rubbish traps was currently outsourced to 30 contractors engaged by DBKL.

On the contractors’ performance, Tan said DBKL was constantly monitoring them.

“They have specific times to collect litter upstream and it is usually done before mid-day.

“Our officers conduct spot checks regularly and when we receive complaints, we act immediately.”

On whether the rubbish traps were in working condition due to the foul stench at a flood retention pond in PPR Intan Baiduri, Kepong and based on complaints from residents living near Sungai Belongkong in Jalan Gombak and Sungai Jinjang in Jinjang, Tan said DBKL was doing its best to ensure these were being managed properly.

“However, let us look into the root cause of the problem.

“The rubbish traps can only remove floating rubbish but pollutants are from incoming drains and sullage which may originate from nearby houses, markets, food courts, restaurants, workshops and even industries,” Tan added.

He said in developed countries, food wastes are recycled by composting and turning them into fertiliser and animal feed.

“Here, we just dispose of them. The number of food stalls in Kuala Lumpur has increased significantly over the years and rubbish is thrown into drains.

“People generally throw all kinds of things into drains and rivers such as plastic bottles, po-lystyrene food containers and even furniture and mattresses.

“We must show them how polluted the rivers are and they should be educated about the consequences. This is the only way to change their mindset.

“Water can be treated but this is a costly process. When people learn to value rivers as a vital water source, only then we will see change,” Tan said.

Meanwhile, Kuala Lumpur mayor Datuk Seri Ahmad Phesal Talib said people’s mindset should change.

“We are fighting a losing battle if this does not happen.

“We are urging multinational companies and non-governmental organisations to participate in river restoration projects by adopting rivers.

“With the right mindset, people can do so much more,” he said.

More: http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/property-news/cleaner-rivers-in-greater-kl/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/etp21/Article/index_html#ixzz2O8QnqZIC


*Spotlight on major ETP projects*
Wednesday March 20, 2013
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2013/3/20/business/12859966&sec=business

*River of Life*










The River of Life project is a three-part project of cleaning, master planning 
and beautification, and land development that aims to transform specific 
areas within Kuala Lumpur facing the Klang River

The River of Life (RoL) project is a three-part project of cleaning, master planning and beautification, and land development that aims to transform specific areas within Kuala Lumpur facing the Klang River.

Many ministries, city and government authorities are involved in this expansive rehabilitative effort.

A 110km stretch of the river covering the municipalities under the jurisdiction of Selayang municipal Council, Ampang Jaya Municipal Council and Kuala Lumpur City Hall will be cleaned to make suitable for recreation its current standard of Class III to Class V by 2020.

The beautification plan will affect landmarks in the area including Dataran Merdeka, Bangunan Sultan Abdul Samad and Masjid Jamek in the city centre.

*As part of the redevelopment programme, government land will be tendered out to private investors.

Seven of 17 identified sewerage projects were tendered and awarded in 2012.*

*Similarly, the construction of new facilities under the Drainage and Stormwater Management Master Plan designed to remove pollutants such as retention ponds began last year and is now 77% complete.*

The installation of wastewater treatment plants at the Selayang and Jalan Klang Lama wet markets are 90% complete, and Phase One of the Public Outreach Programme at the Upper Sungai Klang catchment area has begun.

*The RoL project will see a number of developments this year such as the Precinct Seven construction that is expected to be tendered out by the end of this quarter.*

The team is expecting 14 construction packages under the Entry Point Projects to be completed by year-end, while sewerage upgrading and construction works are expected to continue throughout the year.

The delivery team will be adding another structural measure to prevent pollutants from entering the Klang River through the construction of a 10.7km interceptor pipe, 310 rubbish traps including log booms, trash rakes and static screens at key areas.

The latter will be put in place by the year-end.

Finally, the EPP's Public Outreach Programme will be in full swing at the upper Klang River district.

The programme will be further expanded in Phase Two by extending the outreach programme to the Gombak River catchment area, and eventually to the entire project.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## ashleyturnier

World 2 World said:


> *KL's River of Life project takes off*
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The much-anticipated River of Life project, which aims to revitalise and transform Kuala Lumpur's dirty rivers, has taken off.
> 
> “I believe there will be a drastic change to Kuala Lumpur's image," said Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak.
> 
> "This is what Kuala Lumpur folks have been waiting for.
> 
> “The Klang river has all the elements to become an attractive waterfront bustling with daily activities,” he said at the launch of the project to transform the Klang and Gombak rivers into iconic waterfronts on par with big cities such as Amsterdam, London, Melbourne and Paris by 2020 on Friday.
> 
> The Greater KL-Klang Valley project is an Entry Point Project under the Government's Economic Transformation Programme.
> 
> Najib said the project would contribute RM11.3bil to the country's Gross Domestic Product until 2020.
> 
> The RM4bil project is divided into three parts, namely river cleaning which would involve a 110km stretch along the Klang river basin; river beautification along a 10.7km stretch by the Klang and Gombak river corridor which will include pedestrian walkways; and corridor development.
> source: http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/7/1/nation/20110701211932&sec=nation
> 
> *River project to transform KL*
> 2011/07/02 By V. Shankar Ganesh
> http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/2livers/Article/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJC Planning Consultants director Ahmad Jefri Clyde (second from left)
> briefing Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak on the River of Life project after
> the launch of a RM4 billion river beautification project in Kuala Lumpur
> yesterday. — NST picture by Aizuddin Saad
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: With the launch of a RM4 billion river cleaning up and beautification project yesterday, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak hopes Kuala Lumpur will eventually be one of the great cities in the world.
> 
> However, he said the project required not just physical development but a revamp in the people's thinking and attitude, especially towards rivers.
> 
> The PM described Sungai Klang that runs through the city as an under-utilised natural asset that held the potential to become a vibrant and liveable waterfront with high economic value.
> 
> Identified as an Entry Point Project under the Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley National Key Economic Area, the River of Life project seeks to transform Sungai Klang and Sungai Gombak into an iconic waterway at par with that in cities like London, Paris, Melbourne and Amsterdam by 2020.
> 
> Apart from sewage being dumped into the river, Najib said about 170 tonnes of garbage also found its way into Sungai Klang annually but the authorities managed to scoop up only 25 tonnes.
> 
> "I visited the CheongGyeChoen river project in Seoul recently. The project is the best example of the transformation of a polluted and dirty river into a model river complete with beautiful walkways, bridges and fountains," he said when launching the River of Life project here yesterday.
> 
> * The River of Life project comprises three components, which are the cleaning up, beautification and real estate development, along the river corridor.*
> 
> The cleanup will be conducted along a 110km stretch throughout the Klang river basin.
> 
> The target is to improve water quality from its current Class III to Class IIB, which would make the river suitable for recreational activities, by 2020.
> 
> A sum of RM3 billion has been allocated for the clean-up with a balance for beautification works.
> 
> The transformation of the river will include beautification of the river bank from Titiwangsa to Brickfields.
> 
> The Kuala Lumpur City Hall held a River of Life master plan competition that ended on June 15, and they have short-listed five of the 22 entries.
> 
> Three are from international companies with two from local planning companies.
> 
> The master plans are available for the public to view and vote at www.riveroflife.com.my -- from today until July 28.
> 
> A panel of expert jurors have also been appointed to assess the plans. The winning plan will be based on a combination of votes from the public (20 per cent) and the jurors (80 per cent).
> 
> * The winning proposal will be announced on July 30.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Website*: http://www.riveroflife.com.my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by subang


Wow! what a beautiful images.....


----------



## cyrustee

:lol:


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Sigh, spambots quoting random images.


----------



## nazrey

*Upgrading works in Precinct 7 to revitalise areas near Klang and Gombak rivers* 
Updated: Tuesday April 22, 2014 MYT 7:05:29 AM
http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Comm...evitalise-areas-near-Klang-and-Gombak-rivers/

THE smelly, dirty, ugly and even unsafe image of areas along the Klang and Gombak rivers will be a thing of the past once the River of Life (ROL) project, which costs *RM4.4bil*, is completed in *2017.*

Kuala Lumpur mayor Datuk Seri Ahmad Phesal Talib said the main focus and the first phase of the project had begun last month in the area identified as Precinct 7, which comprised areas stretching about 10.7km along the rivers near Masjid Jamek, Lebuh Pasar Besar, Central Market, Dayabumi Complex, Petaling Street, Sultan Abdul Samad building, St Mary’s Cathedral and the City Theatre (Panggung Bandaraya).

“This area was targetted as the first place to kickstart the ROL project because it is a major tourist destination as well as a strategic location consisting of iconic and historical buildings,” he said after attending a workshop at Menara DBKL 1 with more than 60 stakeholders and property owners affected by the project.

The upgrading works in Precinct 7 are expected to turn the areas surrounding the two iconic rivers vibrant and beautiful, similar to those in major cities worldwide such as New York, Vancouver and London.

The key developments that are expected to take place include the construction of *several bridges*, which will give pedestrians and cyclists easy access across the river, as well as walkways on both sides of the river.
Due to the river’s bad condition in the past, many buildings had been constructed with little or no space to the edge of the riverbank. 

ROL’s solution to this is to create *elevated paths above and along the river*.

Another major change will be to the river itself as its *water levels will be raised artificially to almost the level of the riverbank, using rubber dams*. 
In the event of a major downpour or water levels rising, the rubber dam will be deflated to allow unrestricted flow of water.

The process of cleaning the polluted rivers is under way, with a total RM3.4bil being invested to clean the water along the *110km stretch of river* *from the Ampang Jaya and Selayang districts up to Angkasapuri* (downstream).

The immediate surroundings around the heritage areas will also undergo various beautification measures, with more shady trees being planted and beautiful landscaped gardens created along the river.

“We know Kuala Lumpur is a very unique and culturally rich city with a lot of historical value, with the river being an integral part to the birth of the city.

“As such, we will have a *purpose-built gallery* that can be a lookout point for tourists as well as provide cultural and historical information on the two rivers,” said Scott Dunn, who is the vice-president of AECOM, the consultant company hired by Kuala Lumpur City Hall for the ROL project.

Ekovest-MRCB JV Sdn Bhd is the contractor hired to undertake the projects in Precinct 7.

Ahmad Phesal said the many pedestrian-friendly areas as part of the project signified the change of Kuala Lumpur’s focus, to encourage more people to walk or use their bicycles to work.

The beautification project for Precinct 7 alone costs RM130mil and is expected to be completed by Feb 28, 2016.

The other four phases, comprising another 10 precincts, are expected to be completed in 2017 and *work will begin concurrently in early September this year.*


----------



## nazrey

*Precinct 7*




























> *DBKL's budget to finance five strategic projects in city*
> *NKRA, NKEA, Greater KL and 10th Malaysia Plan*
> http://www.thestar.com.my/news/comm...t-to-finance-five-strategic-projects-in-city/
> 
> The construction of pedestrian walkways, pedestrian bridges, park-and-ride facilities and bus stops are among the development projects allocated under the National Key Result Area (NKRA).
> 
> Amounting to RM18.5 mil, it is aimed at easing traffic congestion and increasing use of public transport in the city.
> 
> Another RM259.66mil is slotted for the NKEA-Greater KL/KV *currently under way for the River of Life*, Greener KL Pedestrian Network project, while another RM196.84mil is for projects under the 10th Malaysia Plan.
> 
> A large portion of the allocation, RM808.27mil or 63%, is borne by City Hall, while the balance of RM482.55mil or 37% is funded by the Federal Government and private agencies.


----------



## nazrey

http://app.kwp.gov.my/riveroflife2/images/masterplan/introduction.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*River of Life project on schedule*
By Seri Nor Nadiah Koris 23 May 2014| last updated at 11:54PM
http://www.nst.com.my/streets/centr...?key=malaysia/7.324263/7.324263#ixzz32VQjaRzt

KUALA LUMPUR: About 30 per cent of work on the River of Life (RoL) project has been completed.

Federal Territories Ministry secretary-general Datuk Adnan Md Ikshan said that the project was progressing according to plan and the ministry has spent about RM610 million from the total budget of RM4 billion for the venture.

"We are, however, a little behind schedule of about 41 per cent on the river cleaning component.

"It is supposed to be 43 per cent complete by now. We don't foresee this setback to last for long," said Adnan.

The river cleaning, he said, is vital to ensure the stream alignment along the 110km of Klang Valley is safe for recreational use once the project is completed by 2020.

The ministry has started work on two regional sewage treatment plants in Sungai Jinjang, Kepong and Sungai Bunus for the purpose.

"Apart from that, we are also dealing with some 1,000 premises at Seputeh, Ampang Hilir and Titiwangsa that do not have a centralised drainage system.
"We are now in the process of having a public engagement with the residents so that we can expedite the project," he said.

He said the river beautification project involves a 10.7km corridor starting from Sentul to Brickfields.

"We target to increase the economic activity along the river and improve the livelihood of the people."

Adnan added under the land development component, the beautification works will help boost investment and real estate development prospects.
"In order to activate this development, potential government land will be leased out to competitive private developers through the tender system."

He said that the ministry and City Hall is also having programmes to raise public awareness to preserve and maintain the river's cleanliness.

"These public outreach programmes have been done at the Upper Sungai Klang and Sungai Bunus catchments.

"We want to increase the public's sense of belonging to ensure water quality is at a safe level for them to use for recreational activities."

He said that they will be updating the media every six months on the progress work. 










Datuk Adnan Md Ikshan says the ministry will provide an update on the River 
of Life project every six months. Pic by Asyraf Hamzah


----------



## nazrey

*Precinct 7*


> http://etp.pemandu.gov.my/images/articles/epps/img_GKL_epp5_01.jpg


Photos taken by my KLite fren


----------



## Darereek

Just for sharing, *KL "River of Life" featured on Southeast Asia Building magazine. *


----------



## Maximalist

This will be amazing to see - if they can pull it off.


----------



## nazrey

Update from my KLite friend @ Gombak & Klang River


----------



## nazrey

>>>


W3raq said:


>


----------



## nazrey

From my KLite fren


----------



## nazrey




----------



## realitybites-u

dengilo said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


...


----------



## dengilo

I decided to take the photos before they start work cause i think the water level will be much higher once they done.Very hopeful for this project.Especially that area in hoping it will inject life back into that area.


----------



## sirlee_92

nazrey said:


> *KL's RM400m River of Life projects to be ready October 2013*
> Published: Tuesday July 31, 2012 MYT 4:00:00 PM
> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/stor...47&sec=business#134375549698440&if_height=202
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The 14 packages of the River Of Life (ROL) project worth RM400mil are expected to be completed by October next year.
> 
> Natural Resources and Environment Minister Datuk Seri Douglas Uggah Embas said the project is progressing well and currently on schedule.
> 
> "We are confident that all 14 packages will be completed by October next year," he told reporters during a site visit at the Sungai Kelang on Tuesday.
> 
> He said the ROL project entails the rehabilitation of the Sungai Kelang and Sungai Gombak, and beautification works on an initial 10.7km stretch.
> 
> "Despite many issues arising from the relocation of the riverbank's squatters, we managed to resolve all through discussions and dialogue, to enable the project to be carried out smoothly," he added.
> 
> He said the ROL project involved the setting up of 14 water treatment plant, 361 gross pollutant traps, eight trash rakes and river bank stabilisation.
> 
> Uggah said the project will turn Sungai Kelang into a river with Class 2b water quality. "Class 1 is the best rating for river water quality but currently, Sungai Kelang is in Class 3," he added.
> 
> The River of Life Project is an Entry Point Project identified in the Greater Kuala Lumpur National Key Economic Area under the government's Economic Transformation Programme.
> 
> It aims to transform the rivers running through the heart of Kuala Lumpur by undertaking river rehabilitation, beautification of riverbanks and river corridor development. - Bernama



To be ready by 2013? WE are very ambitious in attempting to achieve something. I hardly see any project that really follow the time line they set except for MRT project. most of the project are delayed. Kalau tak percaya, we wait for BRT Klang which was announced to be completed by March next year. Maybe that is time when they start the pecah tanah


----------



## johnsonooi

sirlee_92 said:


> To be ready by 2013? WE are very ambitious in attempting to achieve something. I hardly see any project that really follow the time line they set except for MRT project. most of the project are delayed. Kalau tak percaya, we wait for BRT Klang which was announced to be completed by March next year. Maybe that is time when they start the pecah tanah


Pecah tanah? aiyo, just bring a cangkul and you can pecah tanah yourself hahaha. Why wait for the politicians?


----------



## World 2 World

Updates



tansri said:


> *SWAn technical visit to River of Life project (Kolam Takungan Puah) on 27 Jan 2015*
> 
> Pix from Water Association of Selangor Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya fb





nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/visionnewmedia/16435911549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/visionnewmedia/16621708075


----------



## World 2 World

Demolishing d wall at Masjid Jamek. 









by tatty azman


----------



## World 2 World

*Cleaning up Malaysia's rivers of life*

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - In the hills to the east of Kuala Lumpur, the Klang River is clean enough for visitors to play in. But just a few hundred metres downstream, the water darkens and rubbish clogs the banks.

By the time it reaches the city centre, the river is the pale brown of milky tea and so toxic it's dangerous to touch.

But after decades of neglect, the government is spending more than $1bn to revive the Klang and Gombak rivers that gave Kuala Lumpur - which translates roughly as "muddy confluence" - its name.

"The River of Life is one of the cornerstone projects in Kuala Lumpur, in addition to public transport," said Mohd Azharuddin Mat Sah, a director of the government's Performance Management and Delivery Unit, who is coordinating the project.

"We learned from other cities like Seoul, Vancouver, upgrading and beautifying the areas around the river really helps a city become more livable. And Kuala Lumpur is naturally lucky to have two rivers flowing through it."

more: http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...-malaysia-rivers-life-201412295711253154.html


----------



## World 2 World

*"AECOM’s modern interpretation of the traditional paper cutting craft to capture Kuala Lumpur’s street culture has won a landscaping innovation award for its River of Life project at the Malaysia Landscape Architecture Awards 2014."
*












































source: http://www.aecom.com/Where+We+Are/A...stry+landscaping+innovation+award+in+Malaysia


----------



## World 2 World

by edwinnwh


----------



## World 2 World

by Shane


----------



## World 2 World

by Nik


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

by Tien


----------



## Vinceboy91

Looking forward for this wonderful project, awaiting to see the rivers turning clean and clear back, while the walkways along the river certainly has the potential to be transformed into a nice waterfront walk with many local activities. I'm afraid vandalism is going to be a major concern too once this River of Life project is done.


----------



## World 2 World

by Michael



nazrey said:


>


----------



## realitybites-u

Jpeg by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

by yourmeal


----------



## World 2 World

by foxtrot


----------



## realitybites-u

Jpeg by iamk2, on Flickr 

Jpeg by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## amr.arch

i doing a proposal in the city center but i need the river of life plans can anyone please email them to me, im new member here, so cant even see the whole post 
i would really appropriate it
email:[email protected]/


----------



## amr.arch

i doing a proposal in the city center but i need the river of life plans can anyone please email them to me, im new member here, so cant even see the whole post 
i would really appreciate it
email: [email protected]


----------



## shlau00

I hope KL city can be improve in advance to surpass the under develop cities in China.


----------



## World 2 World

by Ton


----------



## World 2 World

a7x said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*FIRST PHASE:* PRECINCT 7


----------



## nazrey

*PRECINCT 7*
From Malaysian Forum


----------



## Magniko

If only we could see something like this for the Pasig river


----------



## World 2 World

Untitled by Masa kom, on Flickr


Untitled by Masa kom, on Flickr


Untitled by Masa kom, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*More pics*: https://nazhifwanyusoff.wordpress.c...urs-river-of-life-masjid-jamek-redevelopment/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ks08/32834375115/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

-


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/








http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/en/transformation/node-3/


----------



## AZ_7

Nice....


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:





















































































































source: http://riveroflife.com.my


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my


----------



## nazrey

From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## epalmasam

- deleted -


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/


----------



## al-numbers

*Current progress
*
*Sultan Abdul Samad building/St. Mary's Cathedral*










*Masjid Jamek*










*Pasar Seni LRT*










Source: http://riveroflife.com.my/en


----------



## World 2 World

source: ROL


----------



## World 2 World

a7x said:


> Taken today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture below is the warriors trail to ease pedestrian access from rol to Taman tugu area by going beneath the roundabout


----------



## al-numbers

Took this a few days ago while I was at Pasar Seni. Seems they are pedestrianizing the area beneath the LRT viaduct.


----------



## World 2 World

\

















source: http://riveroflife.com.my/en/article/precinct-7-a-new-hope/


----------



## nazrey

http://riveroflife.com.my/en/river-beautification/


----------



## Kitana

Nice !


----------



## World 2 World

source: http://riveroflife.com.my/en/home/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

AimanZulaili said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/pmlVS7Boj


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

AimanZulaili said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

AimanZulaili said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

AimanZulaili said:


> photos Deelson
> 
> Selamat Hari Merdeka Negaraku...


----------



## al-numbers

Crossposted from the Malaysia River of Life thread.



al-numbers said:


> Today, I decided to walk past Central Market to see just how much had changed by the riverside.
> 
> At the front car park, the sidewalk is now completely transformed. for an LRT underpass, it looks real neat! Dunno why the lights are on, tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The river still looks like a construction site, but I think the work is now halfway done; I saw workers settling giant foundations to the river bottom for the coming dam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond that, the other side looks less developed, especially behind the Menara Dayabumi. I have no idea if the huge pipe will be removed or not for the pavement. Does anyone else know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I walk down, the part gets narrower, but there is also more greenery planted alongside the sidewalk. The willow tress would be really welcoming if they all grow out. Besides some finishing touches, it looks almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also planted and renovated the top of the LRT ramp, and the very top has a mesh grill, so you can actually view the trainsets enter the tunnel. Didn't take of that, tho. Sorry. :tongue3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While there are some kinks that need working, I think the Central Market portion looks really neat. I can see couples and tourists walking here in the evening once the river's cleaned up and the willow trees grow out. The authorities need to make sure it stays this way.


----------



## World 2 World

byong_sun said:


> River of Magical Blue Mist


----------



## al-numbers

Crossposted from the Malaysian thread. The weir at Dayabumi has been raised, and so is the water level of the river!



AimanZulaili said:


> Rashid Ansari
> 
> That mist is so freakin cool man!!


----------



## al-numbers

And here's a comparison between the river before and now:



> *Before:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now:*


----------



## Daysra

I like what they're doing, but the blue lights are ugly. Should've been off-white, or other more natural colour.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Ma Yazhou

al-numbers said:


> And here's a comparison between the river before and now:


 think that water level increases just because of rain, yesterday I go the water still like 'drain'.. I wonder when the actual transformation finish?


----------



## nazrey

P1010625 by k3nt91, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

171202 Saturday Outing 22 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

171202 Saturday Outing 19 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------

